# Pheasant Clubs in the St. George area



## bckhntr (Aug 7, 2012)

I will be in St.George for the week of Thanksgiving,I was wondering if there are any pheasant clubs around that allow non members to hunt. Any info would be great thanks


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

there is one out on utah hill call big cottonwood ranch


----------



## bckhntr (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks I will check it out


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

Met a gentleman in kannarraville yesterday with a tiny operation. That maybe to far from St George but if you like I'll pm you his info.


----------



## bckhntr (Aug 7, 2012)

Yes I am interested please send his info


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## Hbarber (Nov 28, 2011)

Look at North Fork Pheasants on East side of Zion NP.


----------

